# Linux vs. USB wer gewinnt?



## Tetsuo (3. März 2001)

Hi Volkz,

ich habe mich gestern mal wieda entschlossen mein gutes "altes" Suse 6.4 aufzulegen. Har har jetzt habe ich aber seid neustem ne USB Maus und das will nicht recht. Bei der Installation mit yast2 kein Problem da geht sie. Aber sobald ich nen reboot schalte nothing nada usw.. Sie geht dann nicht mehr kein Movement nichts. Ich finde das verwirrend da sie doch wärend der Instie. läuft oder?

Meine Maus ist vom Typ Intelli Mouse Explorer.

Oder liegt es gar nur an dem USB-Port?

Hope you can help me


----------



## alki (16. März 2001)

*USB-Maus*

Es kann theoretisch am USB-Port hängen, aber da du wahrscheinlich den gepatchten SuSE-Kernel verwendest, sollte das tun.
Wo funktioniert die Maus denn nicht? Konsole oder X oder beides? Unter der Konsole musst du gpm starten, und in X solltest du das richtige Mausprotokoll einstellen, einfach mal mit sax rumprobieren, was der da sagt...

Bye
Alki


----------



## Markus (12. Juli 2001)

hmmm was vieleicht auch noch ne idee ist einfach mal ne neue suse version zusaugen ?!?! oder kaufen ?!?1 kommt drauf an ich kauf sie immer aber man bekommt sie ja auch bei SuSE aufem ftp (ftp.suse.com) 
ist zwar jetzt nicht direkt ne hilfe fuer dein prob aber ich finde es ist immer besser die neueste ver. zuhaben man spart sich echt unnötige arbeit glaub mir 

cu Markus


----------



## MetallDragon (29. April 2003)

Ich wage zwar zu bezweifeln, dass es noch den Threadstarter hilft. Aber vielleicht hatt ja nochjemand das Problem (So wie ich gerade ):
Hier ist der Link zur Lösung:
http://sdb.suse.de/de/sdb/html/usbmice64.html

have fun!


----------



## JohannesR (4. Mai 2003)

Ein neuer Kernel könnte dein Problem auch beheben.

2.4.20 unterstützt meine USB-Maus.


----------

